# Pokemon Black & White gameplay video



## Maedhros (Apr 18, 2010)

You guys can see it here:

http://www.filb.de/1294


----------



## YayMii (Apr 18, 2010)

Sweet. Looking forward to this game.

EDIT: Woah, it seems that the Pokémon Center is just a regular building with the trademark design at the front. And what a cool concept (camera rotation)


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish I could understand Japanese sometimes..


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2010)

the new city seems...different..i think i liked other pokemon citys better but i cant judge it now i need to play it first


----------



## YayMii (Apr 18, 2010)

There's a map of the city on one of the signs... that city reminds me of the Palm Island of Dubai.

...And what's that brown thing beside the Pokémon Center?


----------



## Sceptile95 (Apr 18, 2010)

The battle looks like Sonic the Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## granville (Apr 18, 2010)

Nikolay said:
			
		

> I wish I could understand Japanese sometimes..


From how they react, it almost looks like they're all saying "OH DEAR GOD, A DIFFERENT CAMERA ANGLE!!! AMAZING! AND THE BATTLES HAVE SLIGHT BACKGROUNDS AND THE CHARACTERS HAVE SHADOWS NOW!!! NEW AND EXCITING".

Sorry, had to do it. I'm not hating on the gameplay anyways, just a major overreaction on slight graphical enhancements. But it wouldn't surprise me if that's what they were saying.


----------



## chriso (Apr 18, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Nikolay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you're right. It seems they don't try much with these.


----------



## Eckin (Apr 18, 2010)

nice THUD sfx


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 18, 2010)

Neato.  But I have a feeling this change isn't so dramatic after all.  After all, it's evident they're using the same engine, so what's the big fuss over a bit of perspective change?

Maybe I'm just being a negative Nancy.


----------



## iYoshi- (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks cool, although the camera is tripping my out a bit.
Gotta love the chimchar and lucario suits haha


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 18, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Nikolay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its their job to act excited. The little kiddies in Japan need dramatic gasps and yelling so they'll be enticed to ask their parents to buy the games for them.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 18, 2010)

I never noticed it till they pointed it out but now they have background images for battles. That's different.


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 18, 2010)

just plain awsome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I never noticed it till they pointed it out but now they have background images for battles. That's different.



I've been wanting that since Gen 3 started using Gradients.


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 18, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I never noticed it till they pointed it out but now they have background images for battles. That's different.


They used to have just background colours indicating the environment, isn't that all we need?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 18, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those weren't necessarily backgrounds though since it was like a patch of grass or some water. Like you said, they showed the environment but in B/W, they have it literally in the background where you can see the city which is different.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats Amazing ;O


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing all too revolutionary, imo. I did like the new 3D aspect of the cities, but I wish they showed what it looked like to walk inbetween the buildings...

The battle scene looks okay, I like how the pokemon have full back sprites now (I wonder about trainers...).


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 18, 2010)

gona be intresting to see how the battles look


----------



## lolzed (Apr 18, 2010)

meh looks aight but the pokemon center seems not right


/offtopic the chimchar at the right is cute


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 18, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Neato.  But I have a feeling this change isn't so dramatic after all.  After all, it's evident they're using the same engine, so what's the big fuss over a bit of perspective change?
> 
> Maybe I'm just being a negative Nancy.


They are Japanese and it's a Japanese TV show. Not being racist here; there are different cultural implications that make it normal - rather expected - that adults go completely crazy over minor reveals such as backgrounds in fights in Pokemon. A old man playing pokemon on public transportation is totally normal but it comes at the price of people jizzing over unimagined cash-ins.

The fish-eye-lens reminds me of Sonic Xtreme.

Can not wait to start a battle and mash A because messages won't go by fast enough just like every other pokemon game I have played. I will keep doing it as long as they make pokemon games. Fucking cave full of Zubat and Geodude and nothing else? Bring it on!


----------



## YayMii (Apr 18, 2010)

BTW, according to GameFreak (or Nintendo or Creatures Inc. or whoever is making the game), there's going to be a lot more changes other than the usual (new camera/graphics, new Pokémon, new landscape, etc). Apparently according to an interview, you will look at the game and say "This is Pokémon?" so it must be good (or crappy, depends on the changes).


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 18, 2010)

They should wait to make the 5th gen in the new upcoming handheld. We have already HGSS to play at 2010 and 2011.
This seems like a "forced game". The change isn´t so huge... but I think it is enough to fuck up the gameplay that we are so use to.
I hope that I´m wrong…. but, I don´t know, two generations in the same system is weird (R&B and G&S where in two different systems… GB is GB and GBC is GBC).



			
				Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Can not wait to start a battle and mash A because messages won't go by fast enough just like every other pokemon game I have played.
> LOL!! haha the A button of my GBC is complete destroy!!!!
> 
> QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Apr 18 2010, 12:42 AM) Fucking cave full of Zubat and Geodude and nothing else? Bring it on!


Classic


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 18, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> BTW, according to GameFreak (or Nintendo or Creatures Inc. or whoever is making the game), there's going to be a lot more changes other than the usual (new camera/graphics, new Pokémon, new landscape, etc). Apparently according to an interview, you will look at the game and say "This is Pokémon?" so it must be good (or crappy, depends on the changes).



I've heard that quote, but honestly, from the screenshots and now the footage we've seen today...  I looked at it, and it was pretty obvious that this was Pokemon.  So I dunno.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 18, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> R&B and G&S where in two different systems… GB is GB and GBC is GBC).


Then why is GS playable on the original Game Boy if they're supposedly different systems?


----------



## Raika (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice, now i'm HYPED!!


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 18, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBC has colors. That is a huge difference!!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 18, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are Ruby and Sapphire playable on the DS if they're on different systems?


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing too new yet. Not really liking the very pixelated look so far. Let's hope for some more interesting information soon.

Although pointing out the city in the background was something I missed the first time around.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 18, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the main point I'm making is that they're playable on their predecessor system (which BTW are the only games in the series able to do so). That means technically RBY and GS are both on the predecessor system (Crystal is GBC-only, so it's excluded).

EDIT: @_Chaz_: Technically, that's because of backwards-compatibility. I'm talking "newer game on older system" or "newer game in the same format as older game" (as GS used the same cart as RBY with minor differences).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 18, 2010)

Deadmon said:
			
		

> Nothing too new yet. Not really liking the very pixelated look so far. Let's hope for some more interesting information soon.
> 
> Although pointing out the city in the background was something I missed the first time around.



I noticed the pixelated look and I also was not pleased.

I sure hope it doesn't look like that later on. This is the DS, we shouldn't have to deal with that.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 18, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Deadmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are joking, if so, hilarious.  XD


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 18, 2010)

The asian chick is quite hot, wouldn't you agree?

On topic: This looks awesome!


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 18, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for being off-topic
I understand what are you saying... but that have nothing to do with the "One Generation Per System Law" (xD)
The Gameboy Color is a complete different system because THE SCREEN IS IN COLOR! you cant argue with that.

On Topic xD:
Yep.... the asian cute chick is very hot


----------



## Toader (Apr 18, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> The asian chick is quite hot, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> On topic: This looks awesome!



I was about to say that!!!

Any way the character sprites look too blocky compared to the new 3D envirnment.


----------



## squall23 (Apr 18, 2010)

^
Well, considering that Nakagawa Shouko is the renowned otaku idol.


----------



## Raika (Apr 18, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> ^
> Well, considering that Nakagawa Shouko is the renowned otaku idol.


*spits hot chocolate onto computer screen*
wat? you kidding? omg?
The one who sings the Gurren Lagann OP right?
Why would she be interested in Pokemon?
I never noticed it was her lol.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 18, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG. You're drinking HOT CHOCOLATE? I want some.

Please?


----------



## Raika (Apr 18, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.


Spoiler











On-topic:
I find that the building on top of the Pokemon Centre is unneeded, since we *most likely* won't be able to access it anyway. For the camera angles Nintendo should have done something similar to Dragon Quest V, where you can rotate the camera angles by pressing the L and R buttons. I think that it would work well with pokemon.


----------



## squall23 (Apr 18, 2010)

She's been doing that Pokemon show since before her singing career.  Frankly, it's because she's an otaku is why she would be doing this show.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 18, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> hey_hey! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ROFL.

And I agree with the camera angles.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 18, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She also voiced Spiky eared Pichu in the Arceus movie.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 18, 2010)

That was cool AND weird...
Japanese grown-ups all hyped up about pokemon on TV...


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 18, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> They should wait to make the 5th gen in the new upcoming handheld. We have already HGSS to play at 2010 and 2011.
> This seems like a "forced game". The change isn´t so huge... but I think it is enough to fuck up the gameplay that we are so use to.
> I hope that I´m wrong…. but, I don´t know, two generations in the same system is weird (R&B and G&S where in two different systems… GB is GB and GBC is GBC).
> 
> *snip*


R/B/Y were for original Gameboy. While G/S were GBC oriented, they were still compatible with the original Gameboy.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 18, 2010)

WTF is up with those Japanese people, such stupid and overenthusiastic reactions for some small changes in a freaking Pokemon game.
They are like 20 years old, and have know Pokemon for over 10 years, how can they still love it so much?


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 18, 2010)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> You guys can see it here:
> 
> http://www.filb.de/1294
> 
> ...



You sound really fucking pretentious, you know that?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 18, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> WTF is up with those Japanese people, such stupid and overenthusiastic reactions for some small changes in a freaking Pokemon game.
> They are like 20 years old, and have know Pokemon for over 10 years, how can they still love it so much?


They're sales people.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 18, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but I don't get why this program keeps existing, it's just a hyping machine and if it would exist here, I doubt it would still have success after 5 years.
So weird that Pokemon is still cool there, I really can't see how.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 18, 2010)

Wait... the new Pokémon game is already named? This is fucking epic! I just love Ninty and the Pokémon Company! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This game looks beautiful!

Also, that one guy in the video looks like Hitler.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> *stuff*



It's Japan, it's definitely a different culture from whatever you or I are accustomed to. I think the people's reactions are plain silly, but it's just a different culture.

Really though, it's just walking around with a funky camera angle. Until I see new Pokemon or some battling, I don't care.


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Apr 18, 2010)

coooooollllllll


----------



## em2241992 (Apr 18, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> WTF is up with those Japanese people, such stupid and overenthusiastic reactions for some small changes in a freaking Pokemon game.
> They are like 20 years old, and have know Pokemon for over 10 years, how can they still love it so much?


Like stated above; They're sales people, and they're trying to appeal to the younger audience of the show, since the show is meant for children. We just watch it for the game information.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome. It shows more of the city.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2010)

Meh. 
They didn't show anything new.
This is just the beta version of Black/White. D/P looked a bit ugly compared to the final version in the pre-release pics. Perhaps they will make it look better in the final version.


----------



## kosheh (Apr 18, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> WTF is up with those Japanese people, such stupid and overenthusiastic reactions for some small changes in a freaking Pokemon game.
> They are like 20 years old, and have know Pokemon for over 10 years, how can they still love it so much?
> nice, pretentious post. i like that in a poster.
> 
> ...


It's not finished yet!!!!!!!!!!!!! >0
Keep in mind this is even like pre-alpha, it's just a working concept that they made a new
city and stuff. The battles aren't even actual screenshots, it's a concept art mockup

I like how at least they're putting an effort into this game as HG and SS are incredibly obvious remakes based entirely off Platinum's engine

I mean like what else should I expect, but seriously, almost all the character sprites were recycled from Platinum in HGSS :/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Meh.
> They didn't show anything new.
> This is just the beta version of Black/White. D/P looked a bit ugly compared to the final version in the pre-release pics. Perhaps they will make it look better in the final version.


Look better? Doesn't it look good now then?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess. It's a bit pixelated, though.

http://serebii.net/picture-anime.php?diamondpearl/beach.jpg
This is a pre-release pic of D/P. It looks better in the released game.


----------



## Raika (Apr 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> http://serebii.net/picture-anime.php?diamondpearl/beach.jpg
> This is a pre-release pic of D/P. It looks better in the released game.


Indeed, the actual in-game one looks better.
So I guess it's rather safe to say that the actual game will turn out better compared to the pre-released pics.


----------



## prowler (Apr 18, 2010)

Characters look REALLY pixelated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make it more smoother Nintendo.


----------



## chriso (Apr 18, 2010)

Doesn't look like they did much with this one. Hope they incorporate 8 directional movement so it's not like moving a chess rook around.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> He is Hitler. Hitler invented Pokémon as a new type of soldier to help him win the war.
> But then it all went pear shaped with Pikachu, and he needed someone to blame the creation of a little yellow git on. Hence the Jew-destruction.
> 
> On-topic: Looks pretty sweet. Hope to see more soon.


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 18, 2010)

Doesn't look like the pokemon follower feature will come back.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 18, 2010)

chriso said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like they did much with this one. Hope they incorporate 8 directional movement so it's not like moving a chess rook around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG It's Hitlerchu!


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 18, 2010)

That's epic! I love Pkm Sunday


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 18, 2010)

Things I like in that video:
The man with blush on his cheeks
The man with the hitler 'stache next to him
How much those adults were freaking out
How much they were freaking out about... little squares in the background of a fight
The chick who screams to make everyone shutup

What I disliked:
The fact that character sprites are still 2D
They're speaking in a language I don't understand
The absolute lack of gameplay footage


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah and i found a better quality video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inICrdAmWTg


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 19, 2010)

the original video from post #1 has better quality


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2010)

really?
I'm so excited about this game.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 19, 2010)

Not looking at the music, the video obviously can't be of better quality as you can see in the upper-right corner that it is from filb.de the same site as the one in the first post. You always lose some quality when recording, especially if it is from a site.

Watermarks are annoying aren't they?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 19, 2010)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> Watermarks are annoying aren't they?


Oh yes they are... -_-
But they help you protect your content against thieves and let people know the original source easily, so it's a good thing.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2010)

How do you add watermarks?


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Wait... the new Pokémon game is already named? This is fucking epic! I just love Ninty and the Pokémon Company!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was only couple of seconds of gameplay... why is everyone going apeshit over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i mean we've already seen this in the images


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2010)

because it's full 3D.
Who wouldn't go berserk?


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Apr 19, 2010)

this change of camera makes the pokemon game really ugly i can see all the squares


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 19, 2010)

Who cares about Graphics.
It's 3D!
And anyway they are probably going to fix it...


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think a classic poekom game that is good looking is better than a 3d game thats ugly
The ds just dont has the power to display perfect 3d so remember this if you dont know the limits of a ds you will be get disapointed everytime they announce a great game.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it possible that this game could
be a dsi only and that's how it will pull off the graphics thing?

Actually no, ninty wouldn't do that to all the dsl and phat users would they,, would they

actaully new thought haha couldnthis b the start of te dsi revolution could they be making this the first dsi only pokemin game then they would make lots of $$ from people whi have lites or phats and it could help build up for the 3ds ??

Correct me if I'm wrone but does this make sence?? And does it seem like something they would do


----------



## alidsl (Apr 19, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrone but does this make sence??


Err... No (sorry just had to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I personally don't think this will be a 3DS release or a DSi only game, ninty want to make as much money as they can


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd like to be able to see how it will look going down the side streets.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not really good 3D... It's more 2D with better shading and graphics manipulation. Nothing more... to be honest.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 19, 2010)

To you people who are wondering: this will be a DS release.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 20, 2010)

Nikolay said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like the pokemon follower feature will come back.




Oh no, you're riiiight! I hope this changes, cause I loves walkin' 'round with my mons...


----------



## superrob (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm seems interesting. I dont really care about the 3D graphics thats just how it is nowadays. But i would like to see some major changes to the battle system.. just a small change, just like the large picture they showed us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And wow for the nice overreacting xD


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 20, 2010)

very funny how amazed the guy's in the vid seem to be from the ingame footage and the picture of this new next gen pokemon.
its gonna be just a pokemon game like all others, just the view changed, and there is a background in the battle window.


----------

